# Lets chat poop.



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 15, 2016)

Average time for a snake to have a bowel movement? Mine has one 2-3 days after each feed.

Curious if this is normal.

Apologies for prior post, I was on break at work and was clearly tired by the looks of that post.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 16, 2016)

Not a lot of what you have written makes sense, but a broad answer to your question is that it is hugely variable. The passage of food through the digestive tract of a snake is dependent on the size and type of food, temperatures, and the activity level of the snake. It can range from a couple of weeks to at least several weeks, and neither extremes are cause for concern in most cases.

If you want reasonable responses to your questions, it's a good idea to write them clearly so that we can answer them clearly. I don't know what "Wednesday morning arvo" means, but if you fed Sunday, what you saw on Wednesday would be the remains of a meal eaten well before Sunday, probably at least two or three weeks previously. They are not like mammals.

Jamie


----------



## meako (Sep 17, 2016)

While we're on this subject -
is it unusual for a python to pass the white urate excrement a day or two before the more solid pellet formed with hair and such ?
Both my snakes -spotted and bredli have done this recently -they are on different sized food rats due to their difference in size (duh) I also try to get them both out on the grass 4-5 days after eating. This has never resulted in a poo until a week or so ago when the Bredli curled his tail up and did one but it was quite loose compared to usual.
I don't think its a problem and he certainly hasn't lost his appetite-come to think of it that was just before he shed.hmmmm.


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2016)

No, not unusual at all.


----------



## snakemisstress (Sep 27, 2016)

I usually tickle my snakes belly 3 days after a feed to stimulate a bowel movement.


----------

